# What Happened to TREK in the 08 Tour De France?



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

Not that i care cause im a Specialized Man but it's Odd...:thumbsup:


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

What's odd? It's very simple. Astana rides Trek bikes. Astana was not invited to the 2008 TDF. Therefore, no Trek bikes in the race.


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

tg3895 said:


> What's odd? It's very simple. Astana rides Trek bikes. Astana was not invited to the 2008 TDF. Therefore, no Trek bikes in the race.


Good, Doping is only bringing a Dark Cloud to the great sport. I hope they're never invited to the tour again.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/feedarticle/7633638


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Without getting into a huge debate over this, the new Astana team has nothing to do with the old one. I look forward to seeing the new Astana team compete in next year's tour.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

tg3895 said:


> Without getting into a huge debate over this, the new Astana team has nothing to do with the old one. I look forward to seeing the new Astana team compete in next year's tour.


The rest of the riders and other manufacturers in the TdF are fortunate Astana and Trek won't be in this years Tour:

http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2008/06/alberto-contado.html


----------



## ProEdgeBiker (Jul 8, 2008)

i like Leipheimer but not trek. i wish he still rode Specialized


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ProEdgeBiker said:


> Doping is only bringing a Dark Cloud to the great sport.


If that's your only criteria, there would be a lot less entries in any TdF, both past and present. Truth is, the governing bodies can't even get their act together, and their haphazard decisions reflect that fact. It's taken a team like Slipstream (now Garmin) to implement their own testing - no thanks and no help from the ICU or ASO. And recently there's been a split with ASO in France, Italy's RCS and Spain's Unipublic. Clearly, Astana's ban was the result of politics as usual among these bickering bodies. So if you're gonna lay blame, go to the source:
http://www.buzzle.com/articles/120158.html

BTW Specialized guy, doesn't Boonen ride Specialized? Or is that different. :yesnod:


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

I like TREK, Specialized, Cannondale, Cervelo, Colnago, Scott, Felt...

I don't like Suburban, Expedition, Tundra, Armada, Sequoia...


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Are you talking about baseball, football or basketball? Or soccer, per chance?

How do they manage with a Dark Cloud?



ProEdgeBiker said:


> Good, Doping is only bringing a Dark Cloud to the great sport. I hope they're never invited to the tour again.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/feedarticle/7633638


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

S80 said:


> I like TREK, Specialized, Cannondale, Cervelo, Colnago, Scott, Felt...
> 
> I don't like Suburban, Expedition, Tundra, Armada, Sequoia...


agreed


----------

